# SE Racing OM Flyer 26" Cruiser - Bezugsquelle gesucht



## Winston Smith (31. Mai 2009)

Wo bekomme ich ein SE Racing OM Flyer 26" Cruiser günstig neu her? England soll aufgrund des Wechselkurses momentan günstig sein. Irgendwelche Tipps?

http://www.sebikes.com/Retro/OM-Flyer-Blue.aspx

Ich kenne mich in dem Bereich nun leider nicht so gut aus, gibt es evtl. ne günstigere Alternative im 26" Bereich?


----------



## RISE (31. Mai 2009)

GERMANY
JP Jähn Products
Straubingerstr.15
94363 Oberschneiding, Germany
Tel. 0049 (0) 9 426-80 37 26
Fax 0049 (0) 9 426-85 27 44
[email protected]
www.jaehnproducts.com 

Das ist der deutsche Vertrieb, der SE noch im Programm zu haben scheint. Evtl. kann man dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc-Gywer (8. Juni 2009)

Hi suchst du immer noch ein SE Racing OM Flyer 26". Kann Dir ein neuen für 500.-zzgl Versand besorgen. meld dich sonst 01622997710 Grüsse Alex


----------



## Winston Smith (8. Juni 2009)

Mc-Gywer schrieb:


> Hi suchst du immer noch ein SE Racing OM Flyer 26". Kann Dir ein neuen für 500.-zzgl Versand besorgen. meld dich sonst 01622997710 Grüsse Alex



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich suche kein 2008er Modell. Das von Dir angebotene 2008er Modell bekommt man übrigens mittlerweile für unter 300, wenn man ein bisschen die Augen aufhält.


----------



## pebcak (7. Juni 2010)

http://www.gs-bikeshop.de/


----------

